# Gum Arabic



## Runningwolf (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever used Gum Arabic before and how were the results. It is used to keep the pigment from falling out, smoothing a wine and giving it a better mouth feel. This is what a wine maker told me they use in the winery. I never heard of it before and don't have any other information at this time.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 8, 2010)

Never before have I used it to my knowledge unless it was in a Scotts Lab product. I just read what it did and used it but did not study what it was that I was using. I see it often in commercial foods or drinks though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I will inquire about it a bit more from several wineries. That one I asked sells wine supplies but I did not see it listed in the chemical section of their website. Maybe next week I'll make it out their and check it out.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 8, 2010)

let us know what you find out my friend!


----------



## Malkore (Jul 9, 2010)

it sounds like cheating to me...but if it makes a kit wine taste like a full bodied red...who am I to complain?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2010)

Malkore said:


> it sounds like cheating to me...but if it makes a kit wine taste like a full bodied red...who am I to complain?



If this was just for a kit wine to add body and mouth feel I would use glycerine. The main purpose for Gum Arabic is to keep the pigment from falling out of the color of certain wines. The other benefits it gives you are just extras.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2010)

Scotts labs makes 1 or two products for this exact purpose.
http://www.scottlabsltd.com/products/fermentation/generaltools.asp


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 13, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but it was the only thing i could find on gum arabic.....I have added it to, two different wines...i split a 6 gallon batch of blackberry and a 6 gallon batch of peach.
I added 1 1/8 teaspoons to 3 gallons of each and nothing to the other 3 gallons of each.
I added after they were both dry.
The ones that I added it too, did have a noticeable color difference when clear, and did have a, silky feel...not sure how to describe it.
I could not find much info on how much to add, i winged it after reading an article in winemaker mag....
Not recommending.
Not promoting.
Not advising.
Just saying.


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2014)

Was there a difference in taste? I thought that the wines that I tasted that had gum Arabic in them had a slight chemical taste.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Julie I have not picked that up. This thread is pretty old and I forget what amount I added but I only used it on my reds mostly. YES, if you add too much you'll taste it.


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2014)

That was probably the reason. The wine was from a fairly new winemaker.


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 14, 2014)

My take is a bit tainted because as a graphic artist / printer I've used Gum Arabic for the past 30 years to coat and preserve aluminum printing plates. It drys hard, thick and darkens with age but it's water soluble. I think I'd skip trying it as an additive.
Mike


----------



## photoactivist (Apr 8, 2014)

Can I get a quick pole:
Are people mostly using liquid Gum Arabic?
What dosages are you using? (I've seen it range from 0.75-32 grams per gallon)


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

